# Best way to clone Windows OS Drive?



## merlinhimself (Apr 11, 2020)

Im making backups using Macrium Reflect and had a few concerns, my main one being that the new backups Drive letter is not C: but E:
is that an issue? 2nd being I did the clone option, not imaging etc. Is this all going to be plug and play?


----------



## patrick76 (Apr 12, 2020)

I just did this. See the thread I started here https://vi-control.net/community/th...-ssd-to-pcie-nvme-m-2-ssd.90953/#post-4529810

It has some answers from people that are more tech savvy than I am. I think you will want to change the drive letter to C: Here are instructions on how to do that - https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-assign-a-drive-letter-in-windows-10/

Is your copy of Windows OEM? If so, it may not work because that is tied to the hardware in your machine. If you have the full pro version of windows, you should be allowed to do it.

If you are able to do it, remember to update all of your drivers when installed in your new computer. I did have some problems, but as of right now, it seems that my new computer is working pretty well. Good luck!


----------



## merlinhimself (Apr 12, 2020)

patrick76 said:


> I just did this. See the thread I started here https://vi-control.net/community/th...-ssd-to-pcie-nvme-m-2-ssd.90953/#post-4529810
> 
> It has some answers from people that are more tech savvy than I am. I think you will want to change the drive letter to C: Here are instructions on how to do that - https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-assign-a-drive-letter-in-windows-10/
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I checked it out and wonder how different this is from what im actually trying to do which is to make backups of the drive in the chance the drive fails or something happens


----------



## JohnG (Apr 12, 2020)

merlinhimself said:


> Thanks! I checked it out and wonder how different this is from what im actually trying to do which is to make backups of the drive in the chance the drive fails or something happens



most likely Macrium has a video tutorial about how to do exactly this.

thanks to @patrick76 for answering the other problem!


----------



## merlinhimself (Apr 12, 2020)

JohnG said:


> most likely Macrium has a video tutorial about how to do exactly this.
> 
> thanks to @patrick76 for answering the other problem!


Cool yeah I think I'll need to dig a little deeper or even reach out to macrium too. Wish it was simple like mac, all I had to do was clone the drive and plug it in haha.


----------



## merlinhimself (Apr 12, 2020)

patrick76 said:


> I just did this. See the thread I started here https://vi-control.net/community/th...-ssd-to-pcie-nvme-m-2-ssd.90953/#post-4529810
> 
> It has some answers from people that are more tech savvy than I am. I think you will want to change the drive letter to C: Here are instructions on how to do that - https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-assign-a-drive-letter-in-windows-10/
> 
> ...


Also no it's not oem so luckily should be ok. My machine failed way back and luckily all I had to do was put the drive from the old machine into the new one. Easy swap.


----------



## patrick76 (Apr 13, 2020)

merlinhimself said:


> Cool yeah I think I'll need to dig a little deeper or even reach out to macrium too. Wish it was simple like mac, all I had to do was clone the drive and plug it in haha.


I think it will end up being pretty much just like that for you in the end since you are just making a back up.


----------

